# comment mettre des images sur itunes



## kaz57 (24 Mars 2007)

Comment faire pour mettre les images des chanteurs dans la biblioteque itunes, sur leur musique


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2007)

En bas à gauche de ta fenêtre.

Observe l'image ci-dessous


----------



## kaz57 (24 Mars 2007)

ok merci


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Mars 2007)

kaz57 a dit:


> Comment faire pour mettre les images des chanteurs dans la biblioteque itunes, sur leur musique


Tu peux aussi s&#233;lectionner un album et demander &#224; iTunes de chercher tout seul la pochette (clique droit > obtenir les illustrations), mais &#231;a ne marche qu'avec les album dispo sur iTS, et il faut avoir un compte (m&#234;me sans jamais rien acheter) sur l'iTS


----------



## mOOnSlide (27 Mars 2007)

Pour rechercher les pochettes d'albums automatiquement il existe un widget très bien pour ça, c'est ALBUM ART
Lorsqu'un morceau est lu sur Itunes, il va chercher la pochette sur Amazon ou bien Google image.
Moi je l'utilise et le trouve vraiment excellent.

A+


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mai 2007)

Enorme ce widget ! ! ! Mache pas toujours parfaitement mais c'est pas mal du tout...

Sinon ilen existe pas un pour retaguer les chansons automatiquement ?? pas moyen de le faire directement dans itunes ?? 

Ll faut creer un compte itunes ? car ca m'emerdouille un peu de creer un compte ou ils me demandent mon numero de carte bleue... vu que je compte pas scpécialmeent acheter de musique chez eux....

merci d'avance...


----------



## whereismymind (15 Mai 2007)

sylko a dit:


> En bas à gauche de ta fenêtre.
> 
> Observe l'image ci-dessous




J'ai essayé de faire comme tu as dit mais chez moi, j'ai un message qui me dit que "l'illustration de l'album est non modifiable" à la place de "Glisser l'illustration ici". Qqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## py.harlemechin (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi, j'ai un message du type : "illustration non modifiable". Je voudrais ajouter des images que j'ai trouvé sur google. Parce que là, ça fait vraiment tache d'avoir certaines couvertures vides dans le coverflow.

Voila, si quelqu'un peut m'aider.
Merci d'avance
Pierre Yves


----------



## whereismymind (18 Juin 2008)

Dans quelle format est ta musique ? J'ai découvert que le format WAV ne permet pas l'intégration d'illustrations donc je suis passé au AIFF (Plus logique vu qu'on est sous OS X)


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2008)

il y a ayssu des MP3 qui ont 'album non modifiable', et dans ce cas, je les reexporte (MP3 ou autres)
l'avantage du .WAV au .AIFF c'est que t'as juste a l'extension a changer


----------



## whereismymind (19 Juin 2008)

Arf, j'aurai su ça avant, j'aurai gagner du temps ....


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2008)

pour quelqu'un qui fait de l'audio 
met un CD audio, le meme dans un PC et dans un mac.... tu veras .wav ou .aiff, au choix 

(ceci dit, cela n'explique pas pourquoi il y a les deux reglages dans iTunes ou autre  :/)
j'ai fais une breve recherche...
le WAV et le AIFF on une base commune, sauf que l'un viens de chez Microsoft, l'autre de chez Apple. (il y a des differences, un peu comme avec le FAT: le AIFF est limité a 2Go par fichiers )


----------



## whereismymind (19 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> (ceci dit, cela n'explique pas pourquoi il y a les deux reglages dans iTunes ou autre  :/)



C'est bien pour ça que je les pensais plus différents que ça d'ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## whereismymind (20 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour quelqu'un qui fait de l'audio
> met un CD audio, le meme dans un PC et dans un mac.... tu veras .wav ou .aiff, au choix



Ceci dit, cela ne prouve pas que le WAV et l'AIFF sont identiques ! Sur un CD, les données ne sont pas stockées sous forme de fichiers son. Ce sont les ordinateurs qui ont font des fichiers sonores. Sur un CD, ce ne sont que des suites de 0 et de 1 !!


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2008)

je veux bien te croire  (c'est toi qui fait de l'audio, pas moi )

m'enfin, l'ordinateur n'est qu'une suite de 0 et de 1 aussi  (c'est un peu dans le meme gout que _tout n'est que poussiere_ :rateau:
reste que WAV et AIFF doivent avoir un sacré morceau en commun (sauf la limite des 2Go pour le WAV ) pour que l'on puisse changer l'extension comme ca  (et ton CD, que tu le mettes dans un mac ou dans un pc, c'est du WAV ou AIFF en fonction de la machine )
bref


----------



## whereismymind (20 Juin 2008)

Oui oui bien sûr mais c'était juste pour éviter une confusion (Bon ok tout le monde s'en fout :rateau

C'était juste pour dire qu'il y a une différence entre un CD acheté dans le commerce et un CD sur lequel tu graves des morceaux en WAV et/ou AIFF.

Je pense que le fait que le signal Audio ne soit pas modifié d'un Octet fait qu'au final, le résultat obtenu par le rip d'un morceau venant d'un CD est exactement le même en WAV et en AIFF.


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2008)

c'est noté :rateau:


----------



## differenthink (23 Juin 2008)

Et même la réponse en vidéo :
Formation vidéo gratuite - iTunes 7, ajouter les pochettes de cd - Mac OS X | formation et tutorial vidéo informatique gratuit par Vodeclic


----------



## Marie-COCO (22 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous.
 Voilà j'avais un ipod nano avant donc je connais itunes à peu prés. Anciennement j'avais mis sur quelques musiques des images mais grosse flemmarde que je suis j'avais  mis du Caca X_X''. Et la je viens de m'acheter l'ipod touch et je voudrais, pour ce petit bijou, de belles images, le soucis c'est que je n'arrive pas à les mettre sur les photos déjà mises. 
Comment dois-je faire ? Merci d'avance.


----------

